# modifier une commande



## lecri (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour je suis sous mac OS 10.4
Pour installer DrPython j'ai du installer la nouvelle version de python 3.1.2
L'installation c'est bien passé et j'ai dans application un repertoire Python 3.1
Par contre quand je tape dans une fenêtre terminale la commande Python c'est la version 2.3.5 qui est lancé.
Il y a un shell qui permet de modifier les commandes mais il me renvoie un message d'erreur sur mon PATH.
Bien j'ai travaillé sous UNIX dans le temps, mais je ne trouve pas sous mac les .bashrc ou .tcshrc,

Je voudrais donc commancé par récuperer un .tcshrc (si c'est le mieux) le mettre dans mon $HOME etc... et le modifier...
par quoi dois je commencer ou trouver ces fichiers shell


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2010)

Dans ton répertoire maison, là où démarre un shell dans le Terminal, d'ailleurs.

Tape _man bash_ ou _man csh_ suivant ton shell pour savoir quel fichier créer/adapter.


----------



## lecri (17 Octobre 2010)

Bien la commande man me donne l'info mais j'ai beau regarder dans mon home ou dans le repertoire / etc je ne trouve pas de fichier .bashrc ou .cshrc.
J'ai excécuté un shell qui a modifié mon path ce que je voulais, mais j'aimerais bien comprendre dans quel fichier de base ce passe ces opérations.
Sous Unix lors de l'ouverture d'un compte on récupère bien dans le $HOME des fichiers .cshrc....


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2010)

Si le fichier n'existe pas, tu peux le créer...
Par ailleurs, il n'y a pas que _~/.bashrc_, il y a aussi _~/.bash_profile_, _/etc/bashrc_ et _/etc/profile_.


----------



## lecri (19 Octobre 2010)

Je vais regarder tout cela en tout cas j'ai résolu mon problème de $PATH et j'ai maintenant accés à ma commande.
Merci !
Je n'arrive pas à trouvé comment indiqué sur le forum que le problème est résolu !!


----------

